# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Επικοινωνίας >  >  ΘΥΡΟΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΜΑ

## thespyros

Καλησπερα εχω μια οικοδομη παλια και θελει να αλλαξει τα θυροτηλεφωνα που ειναι τελιως νεκρα .απο που ξεικιναω ??

----------


## xsterg

απο την αρχη.

----------


## dalai

απο τα παλια θα κρατησεις μονο το πιο συμαντικο .τη καλωδιωση
θα ελενξεις τα καλωδια για συνεχεια και για βραχυκυκλωμα. Κατοπιν θα μετρησεις ποσσα καλωδια πηγαινουν σε καθε διαμερισμα και θα τα  μαρκαρεις  για να ξερεις που καταληγουν . (αν φυσικα δουλευουν κανονικα) .
Μετα θα πας σε καταστημα με θυροτηλεφωνα  και θα δεις τι σου κανει  αναλογα με τα καλωδια που απαιτουνται. 
Αν  πχ εχεις τεσσερα καλωδια σε καθε διαμερισμα ,αλλα στα μισα διαμερισματα  εχεις μονο 2 γιατι τα αλλα 2 εχουν διακοπη και δεν μπορεσες να την φτιαξεις, θα πρεπει να παρεις θυροτηλεφωνα που θελουν μονο  2 καλωδια. Αν ειναι ολα τα καλωδια χαλασμενα σε καποια διαμερισματα ,ειτε θα βρεις την διακοπη ειτε θα περασεις νεο εξωτερικο καλωδιο
καλη τυχη

----------


## jami

Είσαι ηλεκτρολόγος?Αν δεν είσαι δώσε κανα μεροκάματο στους αναξιοπαθούντες συναδέλφους στην συπρωτεύουσα!Αν παλι είσαι,τότε ζήτα τη βοήθεια ενός συναδέλφου και μάθε τη διαδικασία!

----------

